# 1968 Lemans front bumper removal



## sknight751 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a 1968 Lemans. I am going to have it repainted and have agreed to remove all the chrome to reduce the cost. I have removed the back bumper successfully but cannot get the front bumper off. I have removed all the bolts on the top and bottom and it moves freely. But, it seems to be hanging up on both upper corners. I can't figure out what is preventing it from coming off. What else do I need to remove? Do I have to remove both front fenders? Are they hiding the final bolts?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

are you taking the bumper loose from the brackets? you should take the bumper and brackets off together by removing the bolts that hold the brackets to the frame. it goes on/off as an assembly.


----------

